# Today I felt old because...



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2011)

...I saw a Fiero with "Antique" plates.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2011)

Glenn said:


> ...I saw a Fiero with "Antique" plates.



Ha ha yeah. I've seen a few 80's cars in Mass with the same plates.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen a Ford Taurus with antique plates around here...


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a good general idea for an ongoing thread. 

Today I felt old because I started driving 75 instead of 80 on the highway. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> This is a good general idea for an ongoing thread.
> 
> Today I felt old because I started driving 75 instead of 80 on the highway.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



I think if you are under 35 you don't belong in this thread. :razz:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2011)

...I saw someone thow out a pair of skis that were "teh hotness" when I was a kid.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think if you are under 35 you don't belong in this thread. :razz:



Make it 40, seems when everything starts to go down hill!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think if you are under 35 you don't belong in this thread. :razz:



Fine... Who wants to hang out with old fogies anyway!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Make it 40, seems when everything starts to go down hill!



I was going to but I think Glenn is under 40, so I thought I'd include him since he started the thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2011)

It would be fun to have a '79 Rabbit in nice shape.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I think if you are under 35 you don't belong in this thread. :razz:



Today I felt old because...
I realized that in 1.5 years, I'm going to be considered old by the other old guys on this skiing forum :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It would be fun to have a '79 Rabbit in nice shape.



Hell yeah!

I was seriously looking for a '79 Scirocco a while back (just before I had kids).  Never worked out though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

Crap, I forgot I wasn't allowed to post in this thread!



from_the_NEK said:


> Today I felt old because...
> I realized that in 1.5 years, I'm going to be considered old by the other old guys on this skiing forum :razz:



:beer:


----------



## Edd (Jul 29, 2011)

I've owned 4 rabbits....they tended not to last long....I drove fast.  Loooved Scirocos but never got ahold of one due to being broke always in my early 20s.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 29, 2011)

...NOTE:  "Today I felt old because..."  <-- *For me I have to substitute the "Today" with "In 2007" I think = ~4years ago the local Home Depot, up here in Bangor, ME...started placing some of their John Deere mowers...and other things....outside their entrance doors..   Their tractor-mower that tops out just a few hundred bucks over $3k came within $100 or so under the pricetag of my first new car( 1973 Toyota Corolla 2door sedan = $3,3xx).  Insurance totalled under $400 and the body was much like a beer can, just take out the interior lining and punch out any dents....  Those were the days.....(in some respects...;-) )


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2011)

Edd said:


> I've owned 4 rabbits....they tended not to last long....I drove fast.  Loooved Scirocos but never got ahold of one due to being broke always in my early 20s.



I had a 82 Jetta GL, that was a fun car. Mechanically they were pretty sound, but all the other shit falls off. Door handles, window cranks, misc nobs, etc ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It would be fun to have a '79 Rabbit in nice shape.



buddy of mine in VT has one.  

this exact car

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/lit/79rabbit/scan0003.jpg

He rented a farm house in Mud City, VT off of a couple of ladies in their 80s.  Car was in the barn.  They hadn't used it in 15 years and just gave it to him.  Just needed a new battery, breaks and tune up and it was good to go.  It's been his Sunday driver for about ten years now.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

My first car was an '89 VW Golf, and my buddy had an (84?) Rabbit GTI. We had so much fun in that little rabbit. He took the rear seats out to "lighten it up" and we would just tear around in it. 

I remember going to the beach, we had lawn chairs in the back where the rear seats used to be, we would sit in the back and raise the hatch and sit in the back of the car. Funny, I've got a picture somewhere.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2011)

Had an 87' Quantum Syncro GL-5 wagon, perhaps the best car I've ever owned!! Of course it was followed by the 87' Jetta 2-door, car just kept going and going and going......


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

My first car was an 87 golf, second car (after I totalled the golf) was an 87 gti which was my favorite car to date.  It was white with a sweet black interior with red accents.  Unfortunately I totaled that one too (along with a 5 day visit to the hospital). I've had a few others too.

My wife has had a few VWs too, including a 86 2 door jetta (not too many of those things around) and her favorite; a 97 cabrio.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys had some nice first cars, mine was this gem a 72 AMC Hornet in grey, it did have a 304 in it and could lay a pretty good one legger down the road!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You guys had some nice first cars, mine was this gem a 72 AMC Hornet in grey, it did have a 304 in it and could lay a pretty good one legger down the road!



[borat]very nice[/borat]


----------



## Terry (Jul 30, 2011)

My first vehicle was a 59 F100 pickup. My first car was a 64 Tbird. Sweet car. Wish I never sold it.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 30, 2011)

Not my first, and didn't buy it brand new, believe I purchased this puppy around 77. Paid $160 for it, came with 5 extra wheels/tires. Had a push button automatic transmission. 64 Dodge Dart, fun car since at that cost, I  didn't really care what happened to it. My dad refused to ride in it :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My first car was an 87 golf, second car (after I totalled the golf) was an 87 gti which was my favorite car to date.  It was white with a sweet black interior with red accents.  Unfortunately I totaled that one too (along with a 5 day visit to the hospital). I've had a few others too.
> 
> My wife has had a few VWs too, including a 86 2 door jetta (not too many of those things around) and her favorite; a 97 cabrio.



Remind me to never drive with you.

Now I feel old for saying that!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Remind me to never drive with you.
> 
> Now I feel old for saying that!



I've gotten better in my old age..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You guys had some nice first cars, mine was this gem a 72 AMC Hornet in grey, it did have a 304 in it and could lay a pretty good one legger down the road!



My first was a 1981 BMW 316 that I got for $1800 when I moved to Germany in the Army:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 1, 2011)

Today I felt old because: "Enter Sandman" is playing on Pandora's 'Classic Rock' station.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't find a photo that captures the extreme crappyness of my first car.... a 1972 Ford Maverick.   Diarrhea brown like this one but solid brown without the white trim.   Mine was totally stripped other than the 200 cu inch straight 6 engine upgrade.   Lots of sheet metal repair from all the Vermont road salt.   I was really good with a rivet gun, ballpeen hammer, bondo, and a paint sprayer.   3-on-the-tree transmission.   Bucket seats out of an old Volvo.   Under dash cassette player with bookshelf speakers in the back.   CB radio.  My handle was "Power Hitter" which referred to  something you'd buy in head shop.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 1, 2011)

College Football Players I watched while I was in college are retiring from the Pros (after "long productive careers").


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> College Football Players I watched while I was in college are retiring from the Pros (after "long productive careers").



Randy Moss?


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2011)

This was my first ride.  A 1969 Grand Prix Model J. 428 high output 4 barrel carb putting out just under 400 HP.  Mine was ugly.  I think the guy who owned it before spray painted it silver...but the engine was solid and roared and put you in the back seat like no other I've driven.!!!


----------



## 180 (Aug 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> This was my first ride.  A 1969 Grand Prix Model J. 428 high output 4 barrel carb putting out just under 400 HP.  Mine was ugly.  I think the guy who owned it before spray painted it silver...but the engine was solid and roared and put you in the back seat like no other I've driven.!!!



My First was a 72 GP.  My dad actually bought it.  His only "sports car".  I totaled it 2 years into my driving career, but boy did we have fun.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Randy Moss?



Yep. He was played for the Marshall team (when they were still div 1-AA) that beat Northern Iowa (where I went to school) in the 1996 semi-finals on their way to a national championship.

My first car (but in maroon):


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Not my first, and didn't buy it brand new, believe I purchased this puppy around 77. Paid $160 for it, came with 5 extra wheels/tires. Had a push button automatic transmission. 64 Dodge Dart, fun car since at that cost, I  didn't really care what happened to it. My dad refused to ride in it :lol:



Did it have the push-buttons for the automatic transmission?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Did it have the push-buttons for the automatic transmission?



OK, read my message a bit more carefully....:razz:


----------



## JimG. (Aug 1, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I can't find a photo that captures the extreme crappyness of my first car.... a 1972 Ford Maverick.   Diarrhea brown like this one but solid brown without the white trim.   Mine was totally stripped other than the 200 cu inch straight 6 engine upgrade.   Lots of sheet metal repair from all the Vermont road salt.   I was really good with a rivet gun, ballpeen hammer, bondo, and a paint sprayer.   3-on-the-tree transmission.   Bucket seats out of an old Volvo.   Under dash cassette player with bookshelf speakers in the back.   CB radio.  My handle was "Power Hitter" which referred to  something you'd buy in head shop.



Ah the Maverick...

Surpassed only by the infamous Pinto in the Ford pantheon of total crap. I at one time owned a Mustang II, a fine example of what happens to a muscle car after it has been eviscerated by corporate headquarters.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2011)

This was my first car...bought in 1981 with around 75K miles IIRC.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> OK, read my message a bit more carefully....:razz:



Definitely a blonde moment.

My first car.  Some odd automobile website calls it "classic."  It would be more accurate to categorize it as POS.






I redeemed myself with my second car.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> This was my first car...bought in 1981 with around 75K miles IIRC.



Nice! A girlfriend had a Dasher, it was pretty fun car. 

"Disc brakes in the front, a first for VW!" And now the base Jetta has gone back to drum brakes ...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 1, 2011)

My first. Had about 160K on it when I got it for free, drove it from New Orleans to both NC and AR multiple times, then from NC to AZ and half way back. Replaced it with:






Without the hot wheels


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

my first car  - mercury capri





my first "new car" 86 VW Cabriolet (turned it out i bought a girl car)


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

Whatever duded, convertibles are always cool. 

My wife likes the new VW EOS. I think that's it. The on with the retractable hardtop.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Whatever duded, convertibles are always cool.
> 
> My wife likes the new VW EOS. I think that's it. The on with the retractable hardtop.



i had a blast with that car but i can (now, later in life) admit it was a chick car. i'm ok with that.   pay attention to who's driving VW convertibles, 85% women. 

The EOS is nice, you should get her one before the winter hits.   Fall nights with the top down and the heat cranked up makes for wicked good driving fun.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 1, 2011)

When checking IDs the individuals who can now legally drink were born when I was a senior in HS


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my first "new car" 86 VW Cabriolet (turned it out i bought a girl car)



Is that pic actually you or did you spend the day searching the internet looking for a pic with a guy driving it? :wink:

My first brand new car was a 1994 Nissan xtra cab pick up


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Is that pic actually you or did you spend the day searching the internet looking for a pic with a guy driving it? :wink:



that's me


----------



## powhunter (Aug 1, 2011)

68 GMC Van..I bought it for $150 when I got out of the Army..  It was blaze orange/primer with a sunroof.  Engine was between the front seats.  Remember my dad saying it was such a POS...And by parking it in his driveway it would decrease property value.  Took some nice ski trips in it. Also made it to Nassau Coleseum to see the GD with around 12 of my friends

Steveo


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 1, 2011)

*I feel old when I*

shave my ears, and stick the trimmer in my nostrils. First car was a '72 LeMans Sport. Posi and a B@M tranny. Bought it for $900, got $740 in tickets one night...'cuz they didn't check if you were drunk in those days...and sold it for $900 the next day. Got back into bicycling...


----------



## 180 (Aug 1, 2011)

I feel old because, MTV is 30.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

180 said:


> I feel old because, MTV is 30.


Haha + 1


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Aug 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Fine... Who wants to hang out with old fogies anyway!!



I do  

They've got a lot of good stories ;-)
And even better lies!


----------



## billski (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You guys had some nice first cars,



Corvair.  I never ever heard my mother cuss at my father before when the gas pedal linkage snapped!  Linkage worked just the opposite of any other car.  Imagine 100mpg without even trying!

The flaming Pinto.
The AMC Gremlin.

Then the Maverick till I wrecked it.  Just as well, all the door panels rusted out after 3 years.

We sure knew how to pck them.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my first "new car" 86 VW Cabriolet (turned it out i bought a girl car)



Did it have a rainbow bumper sticker?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my first "new car" 86 VW Cabriolet (turned it out i bought a girl car)



My wife had one of those.... :lol:

Seriously, it was a fun car.  I liked her 97 Cabrio better though.

VW came out with a new Golf convertible in Europe, I wonder if it will ever make it's way back over to the states?  Doesn't seem likely.  It's got a power soft top and is smaller than the EOS, but has more storage space.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> that's me



Better start posting pics of you in the Jeep instead!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Better start posting pics of you in the Jeep instead!



Wranglers are chick cars too...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Wranglers are chick cars too...



i'm not 100% sure i agree but the jury is still out.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Wranglers are chick cars too...



That's why I got rid of mine in favor of an RDX....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm not 100% sure i agree but the jury is still out.





o3jeff said:


> That's why I got rid of mine in favor of an RDX....



I don't really think so myself, but I've heard it said before.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm good with this list -

Top Chick Cars
5. Dodge Neon
"Neons are Barbie cars: little and cute and rounded in the hips. Even in black, they are feminine and adorable, only just a bit tougher, like Tattoo Barbie."

4. VW Jetta
"Anything by Volkswagen is a chick car. VW realized this years ago and joined forces with another company to sell guy cars--they called that company Porsche."

3. Mazda Miata
"I discovered this phenomenon when I got a Miata. "Girlie car." That's all I heard."

2. VW Cabriolet
"All teen-age girls classify them as cute. 'Nuff said."

1. VW Beetle
"The VW Beetle. A chick car, definitely. And made to be so. How? I know of no other automobile with a FLOWER VASE as standard equipment."


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't really think so myself, but I've heard it said before.



it is a metro-sexual vehicle.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> I'm good with this list -
> 
> Top Chick Cars
> 5. Dodge Neon
> ...



You had a Miata too?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You had a Miata too?



no but my bmw 330 convert had an automatic, which made it a chick car.  

but remember, chicks dig chick cars


----------



## billski (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw a group of teens go ga-ga when a Z3 pulled up.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> I'm good with this list -
> 
> Top Chick Cars
> 5. Dodge Neon
> ...



In Germany, the VW sedan (Bora) is considered to be the old person's car.   Young people drive the hatchback.

Just about any convertible with less than 225 hp is a chick car.   You also don't see many guys driving RAV4's or CR-V's.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 2, 2011)

1st car was a '79 Celica ST 5 speed.  Fake wood interior, bucket seats really fun to drive but man did i trash it.  I left the windows down so many times in the rain that it eventually had mushrooms growing out of the back floor carpet.  It had a hole in the gas tank that i couldnt afford to fix so you couldnt fill it more then halfway or it would leak.  good times.








went on to a couple of VW Golfs.   An 87 with a moonroof and then a 94.  Both fun but all kinds of shit used to break on those and the electrical systems were downright comical.  Push the cig lighter in and flash the highbeams 3 times to get the turn signal to work.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

I hot wired the windshield washer on my 88 Fox with speaker wire.  Mechanic couldn't figure it out, so my brother and I made a circuit from the pump and to the battery and had the two cables come out of the heating vent on the dash.  You touched the two speaker wire ends together and the windshield washer would activate. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

The only thing I've rigged with my windshield washer was a real life smoke screen, by rerouting the washer hose to the intake, and filling the bottle with something other than washer fluid. 

Those were the days... :lol:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

..... story

About two years ago my boss bought a forester. We photoshopped this image to put his face on it. He still has it hanging in his office. :lol:


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2011)

My first car a 76 Audi Fox wagon, Think VW Dasher.  It cost me $300 and only had 50k in 82 when I bought it.

Followed that with a 85 VW Golf 2dr in light blue paid $4200 for that one in 85 with 10k on it.  Yes it was a chick car also but I was always able to fill it with chicks.

Added a 87 Fierro GT in 89 

and my favorite car of all time an 87 Audi 4000S 2wd in 90


----------



## marcski (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my first "new car" 86 VW Cabriolet (turned it out i bought a girl car)



My buddy Tim's wife had a cabrio.....  He told me that whenever he drove it, he felt like he had a huge sticker on the car and his forehead that said "I am Gay!"

Definitely the number one chick car!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a part time job that involves selling alcohol and last week I carded someone that was born in 1990. I couldn't believe I could actually sell to them!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 2, 2011)

I made a Jim Morrison reference today, and the kid (1 year out of college) said "Who?"


----------



## billski (Aug 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I have a part time job that involves selling alcohol and last week I carded someone that was born in 1990. I couldn't believe I could actually sell to them!



Even if I beg, they won't card me any more :-(
THAT'S feeling old!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

billski said:


> Even if I beg, they won't card me any more :-(
> THAT'S feeling old!



I am 33 and probably down to getting carded about 25% of the time. I have certainly grown to appreciate it!


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm 30. I almost never get carded. And I didn't think I was an old looking 30, although who the hell knows anymore! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 2, 2011)

*ummm*

52, and wondering what in tarnation a transformer101 with tapatalk is:dunce: Do you have to be a moderator to use one? I'll get back to shaving my ears now.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

:lol:

It's my android tablet and I'm using the forums with an app called Tapatalk. It's pretty nifty and even works on your old-skool Iphone 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 2, 2011)

*iphone?*

I'm waiting on the zphone. Then I'll be "jiggy wid' it"

Oh yeah, to the fellow who posted about Jim Morrison. I got all 7 Doors albums...married into the collection. Play 'em once a year on a real direct drive turntable...that's been 29 Christmas' so far. "MOTHER....I WANT TO KILL YOU" great Christmas music:razz:

Yup, a real direct drive turntable, a set of Bose 4 ohm 6.2's sittin' on top of some home-built 3 ways, new in '87, and a "class A discrete 4 channel amp, all new in '87 ...now who's "jiggy wid' it"?:smile:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> 52, and wondering what in tarnation a transformer101 with tapatalk is:dunce: Do you have to be a moderator to use one? I'll get back to shaving my ears now.



It's from somebody too stoooopid to turn off the annoying signature.   Almost as bad as "sent from my Blackberry" you get from Dilbert's Boss who can't administer his own Blackberry.


sent from my TRS-80 using a web browser written in BASIC


----------



## mister moose (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It's from somebody too stoooopid to turn off the annoying signature.   Almost as bad as "sent from my Blackberry" you get from Dilbert's Boss who can't administer his own Blackberry.
> 
> 
> sent from my TRS-80 using a web browser written in BASIC



Today I feel old because I know what a TRS-80 is.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Today I feel old because I know what a TRS-80 is.



ah yes, the trash 80.  we had the upgraded model with 64k ram.  and if you wanted to save your work you recorded it to a cassette tape.


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2011)

mattm59 This Xmas listen a little closer, Its his Father he wants to Kill. He has other plans for Mom. This song got the Doors kicked out of the Whiskey a Go- Go.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 3, 2011)

billski said:


> Even if I beg, they won't card me any more :-(
> THAT'S feeling old!



I actually got carded the other night at a place that cards everyone.  That's fine, I understand, but the guy actually read the license, looked me over and then took his time handing it back to me.  I wanted to say, "Take my five bucks for the cover and let's all get on with our lives," but he woulda kicked me out, so I let him have his little power trip.  



mister moose said:


> Today I feel old because I know what a TRS-80 is.



I had to look that up.  I'm impressed because I didn't know such things existed back then.  In '78 or '79 I was learning Cobol and Fortran.  Some problems were solved using punchcards as opposed to the terminals.  The good old days...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It's from somebody too stoooopid to turn off the annoying signature.   Almost as bad as "sent from my Blackberry" you get from Dilbert's Boss who can't administer his own Blackberry.
> 
> 
> sent from my TRS-80 using a web browser written in BASIC



I find the signature annoying too, but I don't think that makes Nick stupid.  Perhaps he purposely left it on there to let people know about Tapatalk?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I find the signature annoying too, but I don't think that makes Nick stupid.  Perhaps he purposely left it on there to let people know about Tapatalk?



LOL...not "stupid," but "stooped."  I think Geoff was teasing...did you see his sig...?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I find the signature annoying too, but I don't think that makes Nick stupid.  Perhaps he purposely left it on there to let people know about Tapatalk?



No.   It says he lacks the capacity to type properly.


Posted from my PDP-11/70 running BSD 4.3


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> No.   It says he lacks the capacity to type properly.
> 
> 
> Posted from my PDP-11/70 running BSD 4.3



I'm giving google a workout today...

How funny is this...when I was in h.s. we went on a field trip to see something that looked an awful lot like that...!


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It's from somebody too stoooopid to turn off the annoying signature.   Almost as bad as "sent from my Blackberry" you get from Dilbert's Boss who can't administer his own Blackberry.
> 
> 
> sent from my TRS-80 using a web browser written in BASIC



Nah, it's good advertising. I'm leaving it on for a bit for those who don't always read the Announcements section and aren't aware we have a mobile solution available. 

PLUS, (particularly on my mobile phone), it's a caveat for my horrible typing and short-winded answers. 

FWIW: a friend of mine has an iPhone and the default signature says, 

"Sent from my pretentious phone"


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I find the signature annoying too, but I don't think that makes Nick stupid.  Perhaps he purposely left it on there to let people know about Tapatalk?



Bingo


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2011)

This song was on the XM channel we have on in the office today, and my 25 year old assistant said to me "this is kind of a cool song,  I've NEVER heard it before" (and she was 100% serious!!)


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

drjeff said:


> This song was on the XM channel we have on in the office today, and my 25 year old assistant said to me "this is kind of a cool song,  I've NEVER heard it before" (and she was 100% serious!!)



That surprises me, that song is still on fairly often even on the radio.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It's from somebody too stoooopid to turn off the annoying signature.



Gee, thanks :???:


----------



## mister moose (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Posted from my PDP-11/70 running BSD 4.3



So _that's _what's taking up all the room in your basement at Killington.....


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Gee, thanks :???:



It got you to delete the signature.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It got you to delete the signature.



I'm not posting on my Tapatalk-enabled device at the moment :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm not posting on my Tapatalk-enabled device at the moment :beer:



I'm not either

From my VIC Commodore 64 using chop sticks


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm not either
> 
> From my VIC Commodore 64 using chop sticks





"Press play on tape"


OK, now I feel old.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 13, 2011)

Today I felt old because......I was looking through the Powder Magazine buyer's guide, saw a dude skiing with overly baggy pants down past his ass and an open jacket and thought: "he looks like a moron".


----------



## jack97 (Aug 14, 2011)

idk..... i started to feel funny once I became just as old or older than the playboy playmates   :-?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2011)

jack97 said:


> idk..... i started to feel funny once I became just as old or older than the playboy playmates   :-?



That's not too bad, its when YOUR KIDS get older than the playmates, that's really messed up! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2011)

Today I feel old because I just read that it was 25 years ago today that Bon Jovi's _Slippery When Wet_ album was released


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Today I feel old because I just read that it was 25 years ago today that Bon Jovi's _Slippery When Wet_ album was released



I can't believe I gave away my Slippery When Wet t-shirt.  : (


----------



## darent (Aug 19, 2011)

I feel old because my son is turning the big 30


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2011)

darent said:


> I feel old because my son is turning the big 30



I turned 30 this year haha 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## darent (Aug 20, 2011)

don't know how you kids get so old and I stay the same age!!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 22, 2011)

Today I felt old because . . .

i don't use twitter


----------



## billski (Aug 22, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Today I felt old because......I was looking through the Powder Magazine buyer's guide, saw a dude skiing with overly baggy pants down past his ass and an open jacket and thought: "he looks like a moron".



I heard an old-timer comment:

"Turn your hat around, pull up your pants and get a job!"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 22, 2011)

My youngest kid turns 42 this thursday  ----but damn i still don't know what i want to do IF i ever grow up


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 22, 2011)

AGAIN today i felt old because . . .

I can't have one -
http://www.sugarbush.com/content/cm.asp?pid=437


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> AGAIN today i felt old because . . .
> 
> I can't have one -
> http://www.sugarbush.com/content/cm.asp?pid=437



Gip.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

Most of this years freshman class was born in 1994.


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Most of this years freshman class was born in 1994.


Wouldn't that be 1993?  My son is going off to college in a week and he was born in 1992...but he's on the older side for his class.

And yes, having a kiddo going off to college does make one feel older...and I also realized that I could become an AARP member in 3 years.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> Wouldn't that be 1993?  My son is going off to college in a week and he was born in 1992...but he's on the older side for his class.
> 
> And yes, having a kiddo going off to college does make one feel older...and I also realized that I could become an AARP member in 3 years.



I'm with you on '93.  My daughter was born in '91 and she's going into her junior year.  

AARP?  I get those solicitations all the time.  The ones that really get under my skin are the spam e-mails for "Dating Sites for Seniors!"  What?!!?!  I'm 54...that's NOT senior!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Today I felt old because . . .
> 
> i don't use twitter



@gmcunni - that's because twitter is dumb #twittersux


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> Wouldn't that be 1993?  My son is going off to college in a week and he was born in 1992...but he's on the older side for his class.
> 
> And yes, having a kiddo going off to college does make one feel older...and I also realized that I could become an AARP member in 3 years.



Yeah, I was going from this thing I saw online that was using 94.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2011)

Heard a good song on the radio and realized I was listening to "The River". Ahhhh crap!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2011)

So I'm driving home from a meeting tonight.  I come up on an Oldsmobile Delta 88 (the 2nd car I ever had - and '88, Delta 88).  It had an ANTIQUE CAR special license plate on it


----------



## Glenn (Sep 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> So I'm driving home from a meeting tonight.  I come up on an Oldsmobile Delta 88 (the 2nd car I ever had - and '88, Delta 88).  It had an ANTIQUE CAR special license plate on it



You were stylin' with those RiMz Jeff! 







:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> You were stylin' with those RiMz Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured that I'd go classy Glenn and NOT put the spinners on it  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish you had a pic of it at night. That neon under it...hawt! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2011)

This article is telling me I'm old. http://mashable.com/2011/09/12/iphones-old-people-htc/


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This article is telling me I'm old. http://mashable.com/2011/09/12/iphones-old-people-htc/



:lol:

I'm still on the cusp of the "cool years"...  Plus, I don't have an iPhone.



> aged between 18 and 34 — the cool years


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess I am cool for one more year, though I am not sure anyone of any age group would find my Tracphone cool.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2011)

does this mean my blackberry is cool again?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> does this mean my blackberry is cool again?



No.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> No.



oh

:-(

but at least i still have my Member's Only jacket


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh
> 
> :-(
> 
> but at least i still have my member's only jacket



WINNING!

edit: stupid anti-shouting filter...


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> WINNING!
> 
> edit: stupid anti-shouting filter...



Interesting tidbit : on my biz trip to Missouri I met a guy whose wife's brothers grandson is the kid on 2 and a half men

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 13, 2011)

Because I hit the age of 42 today...........


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Because I hit the age of 42 today...........



Happy Birthday!!  42 ain't old though so don't sweat it 

:beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 14, 2011)

The guy who was assigned to train me at my last job was exactly half my age....22


----------



## skidbump (Sep 14, 2011)

I became a grandfather at 6 am today..I feel very old


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2011)

skidbump said:


> I became a grandfather at 6 am today..I feel very old



Congrats!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2011)

skidbump said:


> I became a grandfather at 6 am today..I feel very old



congratulations!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2012)

i felt old today because i got this email-





i'm not yet 50 and am not even single.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i felt old today because i got this email-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not even 40, not single and I get those....I've also gotten some from the AARP.  Nothing like rushing the aging process....


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I'm not even 40, not single and I get those....I've also gotten some from the AARP.  Nothing like rushing the aging process....



They send the AARP to me at my dads house, I'm on 41....


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They send the AARP to me at my dads house, I'm on 41....



Hey, I was trolling for board/ski discounts and looking at various organizations, when I came across their top 10 ski areas list.  Still haven't found any deals yet.  You want me to be 20?  50? 100?  Happy to play if I get a discount   Besides, AARP is short money.


----------



## darent (Jan 9, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> The guy who was assigned to train me at my last job was exactly half my age....22



did that 11  year old have his  work papers?


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2012)

... because I built a crib :lol: 

I'll probably feel older when I help my unborn son build HIS crib :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2012)

... because I built a crib :lol: 

I'll probably feel older when I help my unborn son build HIS crib :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2012)

I felt all grown up when I built the crib. I'll feel old when I help my son build his unborn son's crib.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 9, 2012)

My oldest kid turned 8 today


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Today I felt old because . . .
> 
> i don't use twitter



Wait a few years G, your assessment will reverse8)


----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> ... because I built a crib :lol:



Those were the good ol' days for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2012)

today i felt old because i remembered that we used to have to wait until 7:00 PM to make long distance phone calls to save $$


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> today i felt old because i remembered that we used to have to wait until 7:00 PM to make long distance phone calls to save $$



I watched "Diary of a Wimpy Kid" the other day, and the kid was confused by a rotary phone. I felt old because I got the joke. And remembered when we only had to dial the last 4 digits of a local number. And how big a fuss it was when we had to start dialing the last 2 numbers of the prefix. And then when we had to dial all 7 numbers, it was mayhem. Now I'm amazed by nutmeggers who don't use area codes.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, I felt old because I remembered when you could just dail the 7 digits.  You are old!


----------



## janski (Jan 11, 2012)

my daughters first wedding anniversary


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> today i felt old because i remembered that we used to have to wait until 7:00 PM to make long distance phone calls to save $$


 

and......party lines!  (were no party!)


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2012)

janski said:


> my daughters first wedding anniversary


   eek eek ekk!  I;m not ready for that...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2012)

Monday I felt old because I got excited that all the cardboard fit into the recycle barrel and the trash hauler took it all away.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

This week I felt old because billski said he kids consider 30 old.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

. . . . because i just watched the new Van Halen video and David Lee Roth looks like shit


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2012)

because when i first started working in IT a 20 MEGABYTE (st-220) hard drive was considered a luxury and a 80 megabyte drive (ST-4096) was something only servers had in them .

now you can get a 64GIG drive on a key chain for chump change.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> because when i first started working in IT a 20 MEGABYTE (st-220) hard drive was considered a luxury and a 80 megabyte drive (ST-4096) was something only servers had in them .
> 
> now you can get a 64GIG drive on a key chain for chump change.


----------



## Puck it (May 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> because when i first started working in IT a 20 MEGABYTE (st-220) hard drive was considered a luxury and a 80 megabyte drive (ST-4096) was something only servers had in them .
> 
> now you can get a 64GIG drive on a key chain for chump change.



Manufacturing is hitting a little roadblock on 28nm device though.  Manufacturers are saying they need to inspect wafers after every step.  This will slow the shrinks and increase cost. Temporary though.

BTW. Inspection equipment companies may be a good buy.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2012)

a co-worked mentioned he never used a 14.4k modem


----------



## mattm59 (May 16, 2012)

*my cheap pos $60 4" tablet*

has the same amount of storage as my first windows based PC....and 80% of that is on a square half the size of a postage stamp.
Memory was $100 a meg, 8 megs was pretty cool. I used to program in COBAL (cobOL?) and QBasic.
Crap, even at the job I'm at now, I used to program/run a a CMM with a pentium 150 processor, and it would run and print at the same time. Now I've got a 3.2 gig processer, 6 gig memory, and the thing crashes if I blink at it, but it sure has pretty colors and a stupid doggy sucking up resources thanks to Bill Gates marketing mastery.

Kids going into IT...smart move. Seems like he was enthralled with his plastic steamshovel yesterday..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I had a 82 Jetta GL, that was a fun car. Mechanically they were pretty sound, but all the other shit falls off. Door handles, window cranks, misc nobs, etc ...



Jeez u r   right on target ! Had '79 Rabbit,  '82 Jetta GL and 85 Jetta   . All fun to drive but doors stuck , didn't have alloys BUT couldn't keep hub caps on ANY of them . But the 2 Jettas were really fun


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2012)

Ok i'll play  i'll b 69 tomorrow BUT damn i don't feel old YET

This trip ain't a dress rehearsal,  so we'll just continue to put the petal to metal for all the rest o '  my days on this planet    -----------------

- 'Tude trumps feeling sorry 4 yourself -- Rage On,  Rock On and get off the damn couch


----------



## mattm59 (May 17, 2012)

*damn straight*

I work with 38 year olds who put on 40 pounds after quitting mountain biking 'cuz they were "too old."
I also canoe pole whitewater with a 73 year old who just got his road racing licence, and races at Lime Rock in his porsche, as well as made two trips to Laguna seca over the winter. Got an 80 something year old paddling friend who basically blows anybody away on the crazy stuff, though he says 35' is his limit for waterfalls in his canoe these days.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

because today at the top of the AZ page was an ad for "chair assist" to help me up the stairs


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> because today at the top of the AZ page was an ad for "chair assist" to help me up the stairs


:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 19, 2012)

Top Gear isn't the only British show on my watchlist. :-?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> because today at the top of the AZ page was an ad for "chair assist" to help me up the stairs





bvibert said:


> :lol:




so later in the day i got presented a "Fairfield Country Singles" ad, which generically speaking is OK.. EXCEPT it was showing me pictures of dudes.. not that there is anything wrong with that but not my preference.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> so later in the day i got presented a "Fairfield Country Singles" ad, which generically speaking is OK.. EXCEPT it was showing me pictures of dudes.. not that there is anything wrong with that but not my preference.



What have you been searching for, don't the ads have something to do with your searches?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2015)

and today Facebook is suggesting adult diapers . . . .


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 28, 2015)

^Powder day attire?!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Aug 28, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^Powder day attire?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



You mean something like this?






I am all too familiar with adult diapers

I feel old today because I never bothered to join Facebook and...
_For the first time over a billion people used Facebook on a *single* day, according to company founder Mark Zuckerberg.
The "milestone" was reached on Monday 8/24/15, when "1 in 7 people on Earth used Facebook to connect with their friends and family", he said in a post.

In his post on Thursday, he predicted that Facebook's reach would continue to grow.
"This was the first time we reached this milestone, and it's just the beginning of connecting the whole world," Mr Zuckerberg wrote.
_
I never joined because I thought, "why bother, it will be replaced by something else soon."  Still waiting:razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2015)

jimk said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it for connection to family and friends seeing pictures and hear ing stuff on there but it has it negative s to.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2015)

I felt old this morning because in a conversation with the young'uns in the office they didn't know who Don Ho was.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this thread. I've felt old since 1995 when my 15 year old step kid didn't know who the Beatles were. Now he has two kids of his own - one of which starts first grade this year.

About the year this thread was started a friend sent me this:


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I felt old about 10 yrs ago, I went to drive my Son's car and I had to slide the seat up to reach the pedals. Since that was 10 yrs ago, I now have all my bad body parts remind me daily of my age.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2015)

I feel old the first five minutes after I get out of bed!


----------



## Tin (Aug 28, 2015)

Playing hockey today with some high schoolers and I pulled a quad. Instantly felt like my leg was on fire. Little schits...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> I feel old the first five minutes after I get out of bed!



The answer is to be out the door in ~15-20min for the AM walk/jog...!  Without coffee...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 29, 2015)

bigbog said:


> The answer is to be out door in ~15-20min for the AM walk/jog...!  Without coffee...



Without the coffee part is what hurts me.


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2015)

bigbog said:


> The answer is to be out door in ~15-20min for the AM walk/jog...!


Fixed...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 31, 2015)

I feel a bit old - because I saw my first Grateful Dead show before my girlfriend was born...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Without the coffee part is what hurts me.



Some days = agree!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2015)

Today i KNOW im old.dammit .... Hip replacement surgery is NOW scheduled for October 12  ugh


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2015)

bigbog said:


> The answer is to be out the door in ~15-20min for the AM walk/jog...!  Without coffee...



After five minutes everything feels ok but damn the ankles do not want to move much first thing in the AM


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I feel a bit old - because I saw my first Grateful Dead show before my girlfriend was born...



Are we supposed to feel bad for you?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2015)

dlague said:


> After five minutes everything feels ok but damn the ankles do not want to move much first thing in the AM



That walk to the bathroom first thing is always tough. Glad it's not just me with creaky ankles.


----------



## marcski (Aug 31, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I feel a bit old - because I saw my first Grateful Dead show before my girlfriend was born...


You dirty old man, you. .  

Does she board or ski? 


Warp Daddy said:


> Today i KNOW im old.dammit .... Hip replacement surgery is NOW scheduled for October 12  ugh


Good luck Warp. The force is strong with this one!

https://youtu.be/Iyr74Rs6BWU


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 31, 2015)

Was driving on a straight section of road and I looked down to see my turn signal was still on.:dunce:


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Was driving on a straight section of road and I looked down to see my turn signal was still on.:dunce:



In your defense, turn signals don't clunk as loudly as they used to, but of course the high beam switch was located on the floor when I started driving. And those wing windows were fantastic...progress? Crap, now I feel old, thanks.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> In your defense, turn signals don't clunk as loudly as they used to,



That's your hearing failing.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2015)

Loved those wing windows when i used to smoke 800 yrs ago &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56861;


----------



## crank (Sep 1, 2015)

I watched a few minutes of MTV's VMA show and thought 1, the music sucked and 2, the costumes were ridiculous. I realized I must be old and I am OK with that.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 1, 2015)

....sent a kid off to high school


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 1, 2015)

crank said:


> I watched a few minutes of MTV's VMA show.



VMA ..What's That?


----------



## Abubob (Sep 2, 2015)

Every time I say "When I was your age"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Every damn day when i look in the mirror while shaving and say "what in hell happened to that young , long haired ,mustachioed wild man that used to live here ?"


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2015)

I realized last night that I've known my wife almost as long as our au pair has been alive. She could be our daughter.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 2, 2015)

> mustachioed


:razz: I'll bet you feel old every time you say that!


----------



## billski (Sep 2, 2015)

People have no idea what "Zig Zag", MD 20/20 or Boones Farm is.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2015)

billski said:


> People have no idea what "Zig Zag", MD 20/20 or Boones Farm is.



I love zip  zag papers


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 2, 2015)

billski said:


> People have no idea what "Zig Zag", MD 20/20 or Boones Farm is.



We old codgers do, 20/20, ah memories, or lack there of. As far as Zig Zags, here's my first legal weed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2015)

Because I went to my close cousin 40 surprise birthday in nj at H2O good place good times


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel old because my girlfriend who's 15 years younger than me wanted to stay up all night...
I almost did....


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I feel old because my girlfriend who's 15 years younger than me wanted to stay up all night...
> I almost did....



Be careful...
She's either gonna make you younger or kill you!


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the college kids still know Mad Dog, but you really have to be scrounging quarters from the seat cushions to put up with it, even at that age I suspect.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2015)

asked my daughter if she knew who Maverick, Goose and Iceman were. she didn't.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> asked my daughter if she knew who Maverick, Goose and Iceman were. she didn't.



A part of me just died.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Oct 28, 2015)

billski said:


> People have no idea what "Zig Zag", MD 20/20 or Boones Farm is.



I'd add Haffenreffer to that list. Even google spell check says its not a word.

For me, it was becoming a grandpa. It was very traumatic for me last year, but now I'm enjoying it. Wind her up like a top just before it's time for her to leave.  Someone's got to do it!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> asked my daughter if she knew who Maverick, Goose and Iceman were. she didn't.



I tried to watch that with my son, he thought it was stupid and insisted we watch something else.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> asked my daughter if she knew who Maverick, Goose and Iceman were. she didn't.



Ugh!!!!!!!!!

You now know what you must get from Netflix ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimk (Oct 29, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> asked my daughter if she knew who Maverick, Goose and Iceman were. she didn't.



That's easy:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2015)

Yikes


----------



## jimk (Dec 4, 2015)

You know you are getting old when a beach photo of a 61 year old woman catches your interest:





Christie Brinkley


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2015)

jimk said:


> You know you are getting old when a beach photo of a 61 year old woman catches your interest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure there would be too many at any age turning her away!  So that age test failed!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2015)

jimk said:


> You know you are getting old when a beach photo of a 61 year old woman catches your interest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She certainly doesnt look 61


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 4, 2015)

jimk said:


> you know you are getting old when a beach photo of a 61 year old woman catches your interest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gilf?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2015)

When o worked in NYC hmshe did a photo shoots outside in cold and she is beautiful women.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2016)

i like to use the foot rest.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 25, 2016)

I feel old because I had to ask my kids to wait for me on Saturday, then quit after lunch because I was gassed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2016)

riding lift today with son, 22 years old and graduating college this spring (that makes me feel old too).  He leaves tomorrow for spring break in Cabo San Lucas

me - so any plans other than drinking and hanging by the pool?
son - we'll find stuff to do, plus drinking and hanging by the pool.
me - i think there is a famous tequila from that area, called Cabo Wabo or something like that
son - yeah, i think i've heard of it
me - Sammy Hagar owns Cabo Wabo tequila
Son - who is Sammy Hagar?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2016)

"Who is Sammy Hagar"....that's brutal. Did you ask if he's familiar with Van Halen? Probably a bit of rhetoric I suppose.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> "Who is Sammy Hagar"....that's brutal. Did you ask if he's familiar with Van Halen? Probably a bit of rhetoric I suppose.



I've heard of both, know they are singers, but no idea on for who.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 21, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I've heard of both, know they are singers, but no idea on for who.



No, Roger Daltrey singer for Who, I don't know, third base. 
https://youtu.be/sShMA85pv8M


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2016)

Hung out with an old friend from High School this past weekend.  Hadn't seen him in 23 years.


----------



## Zand (Mar 23, 2016)

Still 2 months away from turning 25, but looked in the mirror and realized about 5-10% of my hair is already turning grey.

At least I know who Sammy Hagar is  Always thought he was a better singer than David Lee Roth but DLR is just more "Van Halen" to me than Hagar is.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 23, 2016)

Went to the Ski shop and thought the shop kid was a delinquent because he skis park.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2016)

did some college tours with my daughter last weekend, got called "Sir" a lot and didn't like it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 22, 2016)

Realized that I don't get ID'ed 75% of the time now


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2016)

I get Id'ed about 5% of the time now. Today was one of those days.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I get Id'ed about 5% of the time now. Today was one of those days.



I got rejected for buying beer last week because I had 'out of state ID'.  It doesn't matter if I'm from Pluto, I'm clearly not under 21.


----------



## jimk (Apr 22, 2016)

A famous 57 year old musician dies and he's too young to have played "my kind of music".

Tavis Smiley did a pair of interesting interviews with Prince about 5 or 10 years ago:  http://www.pbs.org/wnet/tavissmiley/interviews/singer-songwriter-prince/


----------



## bigbog (Apr 22, 2016)

jimk said:


> A famous 57 year old musician dies and he's too young to have played "my kind of music".



+1


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2016)

jimk said:


> A famous 57 year old musician dies and he's too young to have played "my kind of music".
> 
> Tavis Smiley did a pair of interesting interviews with Prince about 5 or 10 years ago:  http://www.pbs.org/wnet/tavissmiley/interviews/singer-songwriter-prince/



I've read or watched someone comparing Prince to Hendrix a couple of times since yesterday and I'm not feeling it. He reminds me more of David Bowie, or perhaps a composite of the two. I've been humming Prince tunes to myself for a full day now.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 22, 2016)

Edd said:


> I've read or watched someone comparing Prince to Hendrix a couple of times since yesterday and I'm not feeling it. He reminds me more of David Bowie, or perhaps a composite of the two. I've been humming Prince tunes to myself for a full day now.



He could play guitar like Hendrix and he was an innovator of music, art, and fashion like Bowie.  But it is really hard to actually compare him to anyone because he was so unique.

There were a lot of cool things about Prince.  One of the coolest things was that while he seemed to be in his own stratosphere he was also keenly tuned into what was going on.  And he acknowledged things in a subtle and cool way. For example, Foo Fighters made a big deal of covering his 'Darling Nikki'. Prince had no comment, but then blew the doors off of Foo Fighter's 'Best of You' during his Super Bowl performance. Even better example: Dave Chappelle and Charlie Murphy had a hilarious bit about meeting Prince.  It included Chappelle dressed up as Prince.  Prince had no comment....then he used Chappelle as the cover of one of his records!!  Beat Chappelle at his own game. Genius.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2016)

What I'm really impressed with is hearing about all the charitable work he did and just how generous he was.   He made a point to never call attention to it.

The other thing I'm curious to see is the breadth of material of his that comes out posthumously. It might end up being nothing at all depending on the wishes of his estate, but apparently he had a vault with 100s of unreleased songs dating all the way back to the Purple Rain era.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 22, 2016)

Dude got a ton or tail...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 22, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Dude got a ton or tail...



Purple Rain came out when I was 14.  Apollonia blew my little mind....


----------



## jimk (Apr 23, 2016)

If you listen to those Tavis Smiley interviews (about ten mins each) he was very thoughtful and had become quite religious.  He was a Jehovah's Witness and I learned that those folks don't vote, but are sort of neutral political observers.  He said racy music was boring now that everyone was racy and he changed some lyrics in some of his performances including eliminating curse words.  He was also epileptic as a child and felt faith helped him get over it.  Due to his small size he was bullied as a kid and his efforts to become a musician helped him rise above that as he gained skill and esteem.


----------



## tree_skier (Apr 23, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> riding lift today with son, 22 years old and graduating college this spring (that makes me feel old too).  He leaves tomorrow for spring break in Cabo San Lucas
> 
> me - so any plans other than drinking and hanging by the pool?
> son - we'll find stuff to do, plus drinking and hanging by the pool.
> ...




Who is the Motor City Madman????? 
I blame that on dad my 21 yo son knows who he is


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 23, 2016)

tree_skier said:


> Who is the Motor City Madman?????
> I blame that on dad my 21 yo son knows who he is



I think you might have your madmen confused.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I get Id'ed about 5% of the time now. Today was one of those days.



If you're feeling bad you don't get I'd anymore stop at a Wegmans its co. Policy , they ID everyone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2016)

Wish they had more of those stores up my way. I know of two in the Boston Burbs.  If I'm near one, I make it a point to stop for lunch. Will grab beers the next time!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Wish they had more of those stores up my way. I know of two in the Boston Burbs.  If I'm near one, I make it a point to stop for lunch. Will grab beers the next time!



My employer gets nearly all of their catering from Wegmans. Everything has been excellent, except for the pizza. Not good.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Wish they had more of those stores up my way. I know of two in the Boston Burbs.  If I'm near one, I make it a point to stop for lunch. Will grab beers the next time!



There's new ones in Westwood and Burlington. Heard they have a decent beer selection and really good food !
Never been but will soon 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 24, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> There's new ones in Westwood and Burlington. Heard they have a decent beer selection and really good food !
> Never been but will soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Mine has a "Build your own six pack" for like $10 or $11 . Nice way to sample some craft beers without being stuck with ones you don't like.


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2016)

old


----------



## Abubob (May 18, 2016)

I think the Monkees sang "...We're the young generation..." 50 years ago. That wasn't the name of the song just part of the lyrics.


----------



## crank (Jul 12, 2016)

I am a guitarist and some kid asked me a question about playing "math rock"  I have no idea what math rock is.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 13, 2016)

crank said:


> I am a guitarist and some kid asked me a question about playing "math rock"  I have no idea what math rock is.



Is that anything like Schoolhouse Rock, which, btw, is now 43 years old...


----------



## crank (Jul 13, 2016)

that's what I thought but no it is apparently basically a new term for new prog rock.  I think math because it often has complex time signatures.  Which is funny to me because I can play 'em no problem but I can't count 'em.  Just a feel thing.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 13, 2016)

That's too bad.  I was really hoping to hear someone rocking out some mnemonic devices for solving partial differential equations.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2016)

There's a Pokémon Go stop (Pokesite? I'm not sure) in the courtyard of my office building, where we've witnessed many young'uns doing indecipherable things. Form the street, they're pretty easy to identify, so, as the helpful person that I am, I've taken to letting them know that it's under the statue of the ballerina. Which gets real funny looks, in part driven by a fear of human interaction, I think. Today, one of the kids (probably 14 or 15) said, "Wow, thanks. What level are you?" I don't know, 1,000? Maybe 10,000, I don't really keep track...


----------



## dlague (Jul 13, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> There's a Pokémon Go stop (Pokesite? I'm not sure) in the courtyard of my office building, where we've witnessed many young'uns doing indecipherable things. Form the street, they're pretty easy to identify, so, as the helpful person that I am, I've taken to letting them know that it's under the statue of the ballerina. Which gets real funny looks, in part driven by a fear of human interaction, I think. Today, one of the kids (probably 14 or 15) said, "Wow, thanks. What level are you?" I don't know, 1,000? Maybe 10,000, I don't really keep track...



My son wants me to pull into every strip mall or restaurant area to play that game.  Go marketing tool?


----------



## hammer (Jul 15, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Mine has a "Build your own six pack" for like $10 or $11 . Nice way to sample some craft beers without being stuck with ones you don't like.


Trader Joe's does this as well.  Good thing...once I tried some mango beer and it was vile, only wasted one bottle...


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 12, 2016)

Permant hair loss , I'm going bald slowly ...maybe skied too fast without a hat when I was younger ? But I've lost my leg hair where my ski boots fit. I've had both wraparound and tounge type liners but seems my hair is gone . Summer time is embarrassing as I'm pretty wooly above the ski boot line. Do I shave the rest ? Wax ? Or wear long pants all summer?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Permant hair loss , I'm going bald slowly ...maybe skied too fast without a hat when I was younger ? But I've lost my leg hair where my ski boots fit. I've had both wraparound and tounge type liners but seems my hair is gone . Summer time is embarrassing as I'm pretty wooly above the ski boot line. Do I shave the rest ? Wax ? Or wear long pants all summer?


Shave head to toes sounds like the only way to go.  Are you losing your ass hair too?


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Shave head to toes sounds like the only way to go.  Are you losing your ass hair too?



Yuhl Bynner , Telly Savalis .... Good company ! Shave head to toe , my wife likes the idea except for the ass hair , she likes the dreadlocks .


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2016)

*Today I felt old because*

i was watching the MTV Music awards and:
1. i didn't know any artists
2. the music sucked
3. i didn't get the jokes


and kanye west is a douche bag


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 29, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i was watching the MTV Music awards and:
> 1. i didn't know any artists
> 2. the music sucked
> 3. i didn't get the jokes
> ...



Sounds about right.. Thanks for watching for me 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

39 almost 40.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2016)

I saw a commercial for age related macular degeneration and stopped to listen.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2017)

walked in to the family room and saw what was on TV

me -  "Fast Times at Ridgemont High, a classic!"
daughter - "never heard of it"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> walked in to the family room and saw what was on TV
> 
> me -  "Fast Times at Ridgemont High, a classic!"
> daughter - "never heard of it"


I love that movie is a classic.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 13, 2017)

Heard G'n'R - Sweet Child'o'mine on B101 - the oldies station in Providence!! WTH! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Heard G'n'R - Sweet Child'o'mine on B101 - the oldies station in Providence!! WTH!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Alice in Chains is now considered "Classic Rock"  Ugh.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 13, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Alice in Chains is now considered "Classic Rock"  Ugh.



Classic rock is the 70's as far as I'm concerned. There were some 80's bands like Black Crowes that rehashed the sound but the Motley Crue's and Nirvana's are not classic rock to me. That said I don't begrudge "classic rock radio" for wanting to bring something new to its sound.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 13, 2017)

The station used to play 50s-70s in the early 90s and have advanced their playlist every ten years. I almost never listen to that station but my wife does and gets pissed when I hop in her car and automatically change the channel 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2017)

i just qualified for, and took advantage of, my first senior citizen discount..(50+ got me 10% off a car rental)


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2018)

I enjoyed the music they were playing in the grocery store the other day.


----------



## mattm59 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well, I feel old because I think it's been 7 years since my last post. Used to post a bit, but somehow lost my password I thought, byt today, there it was ********lol.
Anyways, gave up mtb awhile back, 7 years ago, cracked some ribs chasing Bvibert, and at 52 then, realized I wasn't going to heal so fast. Anyways, was out riding road on my mtb saturday, and ended up over at Scoville Rd., decided to check the trails out and the 200 yards in I went felt good. Turned around as I still had to ride home, no helmet etc, pretty much street tires on my bike. My son used to ride with me, now he's done 5 years in the Marines, is working for a contractor now, haven't heard from him in 4 years. At least the trails are there, think I'll be getting back out there, no more clipless, and hopping off for every feature.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 2, 2018)

mattm59 said:


> Well, I feel old because I think it's been 7 years since my last post. Used to post a bit, but somehow lost my password I thought, byt today, there it was ********lol.
> Anyways, gave up mtb awhile back, 7 years ago, cracked some ribs chasing Bvibert, and at 52 then, realized I wasn't going to heal so fast. Anyways, was out riding road on my mtb saturday, and ended up over at Scoville Rd., decided to check the trails out and the 200 yards in I went felt good. Turned around as I still had to ride home, no helmet etc, pretty much street tires on my bike. My son used to ride with me, now he's done 5 years in the Marines, is working for a contractor now, haven't heard from him in 4 years. At least the trails are there, think I'll be getting back out there, no more clipless, and hopping off for every feature.



Make amends with your son. Life is too short!


----------



## mattm59 (Oct 2, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Make amends with your son. Life is too short!


Trust me, I would if I could.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 2, 2018)

mattm59 said:


> Trust me, I would if I could.



So sorry...


----------



## mattm59 (Oct 3, 2018)

oh, no worries...well, not many anyways. Appreciate your response.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 8, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> The station used to play 50s-70s in the early 90s and have advanced their playlist every ten years. I almost never listen to that station but my wife does and gets pissed when I hop in her car and automatically change the channel



Some of us might be lucky enough to hear dub step on the oldies station before we die.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 8, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Some of us might be lucky enough to hear dub step on the oldies station before we die.



:lol:


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 29, 2018)

because I was freaking out for not sleeping on TIME.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2019)

i switched to a Mac for my work laptop and now i miss windows 10.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 26, 2022)

A little twist - the other day I felt YOUNG because I went on a bungee jumper trampoline thing, and after doing a couple of back flips the kid running it was amazed and said he didn't think his Dad could do that, but he's old, like 40 or something.

I felt great, except after about 10 minutes I was hyperventilating, suffering rom a heart attack, heat exhaustion, and a minor stroke. But dangit, I got some back flips in. It was fun, too.

/49's not old yet, right?


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2022)

I looked at real estate listings and didn't _have_ to check the "Hide 55+ communities" filter...


----------



## darent (Jul 27, 2022)

last winter went to Gunstock for the first time, skied for free, over 70. Planning to hit it again this coming season if their big squabble doesn't screw it up


----------

